#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [活動] 【題目】台詞大比拼 第七期【投稿結束】

## wingwolf

規則部分詳見：【台詞大比拼】規則

*投稿開放時間：6月1日至6月20日*

*铛铛铛铛，出題——*

這一次是一只毛色分界無比奇怪的狗狗
閉著眼睛張嘴的他，想要說些什麽呢？

主角狗狗的話、其他狗狗的話、不占過多篇幅的畫外音和旁白等等均可

P.S.
狗狗們來自成都愛之家流浪動物中心

----------


## 帕格薩斯

笨龍我初次參與台詞大比拼，請多指教！
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
某謎：天呀，呆狗，你喝油漆沒必要噴得滿臉都是吧！
前狗：我哪有……(快哭出來)

----------


## 冥獄o玥

前面的狗:這顆閃光彈的威力還真不是蓋的阿!
躺下的狗:我..我快要..不行了(倒
後面的狗:齁!就叫你們準備墨鏡吧，誰叫你們不聽。

--------------------------------
看到圖的第一印像就是閃光XDD

----------


## 白狼小沫

狗狗B:算了這次就讓你吧~!(偷笑中...)
狗狗C:耶~!領養我吧!我好不容易才打贏他~!  :Very Happy:  
來領養狗狗的人A :Sad:   :Shocked:  你的臉怎白白的)(戳另一個來領養狗的人)你看牠的臉(小聲
來領養狗狗的人B:  :Confused:  哦!應該是沾到麵粉(伸手去沾來吃)可是嚐起來像粉筆!
狗狗A: ( :Sad: 暈倒...)

----------


## 幻貓

〈自介中〉
狗狗：汪！大葛格你好，社工媽咪爹地都叫我猴子
〈呆愣〉
狗狗：我也不知道為什麼要這樣叫我耶？「猴子」是什麼可以吃嗎？〈歪頭

<hr>
很特別的毛色變化~要不要看看他有沒有紅屁股啊XDD

----------


## 大漠之狼

A白面狗。B離開中的狗。C睡覺的狗。

A:......(奇怪?明明有人的氣息阿?怎麼一片黑鴉鴉的?)
B:你傻阿!沒睜開眼你看的到啥?(先閃為妙，我絕對不認識他)
C:ZZZZZzzz...(最高境界，一躺即睡)

----------


## 野狼1991

字幕1:任務-搶救雷恩狗大兵


躺下的狗(雷恩):兄弟們...革命尚未結束,同志仍需努力...(倒
兩隻狗皆背過去,不想看見雷恩的離開
臉上都是煙硝的白面狗悲傷的大喊:不~雷恩~!!!
另一之則默默的轉身哀悼......


字幕2:任務-搶救雷恩狗大兵......失敗XD"(喂你
1991:卡!好,這段OK了!!大家收工XD"

----------


## 月光牙狼

後左的狗:...........(暈)
中間的狗:好臭阿(閉眼
後右的狗:放了臭屁，真不好意思

----------


## Ms.異凡

站狗:想我當年那麼地英俊瀟灑~~~一世英明~~母狗們都主動送上來.......

躺狗:喂!前面那老頭....別做白日春夢了行不?快來給我按摩!!!!!

屁狗:對阿!!!!我的白又嫩的屁屁可沒辦法為你等!!!快點來給我按!!!!!我今晚還要用~

站狗:犬神阿~為蝦咪......你要這樣地殘虐我這可愛純潔的心靈.....害我的臉都被屎抹黑了.....

犬神(來自天):誰叫你把我的女友!!!!!!不知好歹!!!!!也要有分寸!!!!!!!!害她.......甩了偶.....

屁狗(上前說):哇!!!兄弟你連犬神的馬子都把厲害喔!!!!((拍站狗的肩

站狗:還好啦~一天就把到了~沒什麼

躺狗:原來犬神叫我們虐待站狗 就為這無聊事....只是把妹技術比不過站狗......((眼睛直瞪著犬神

犬神(犬神見情勢不利 態度360度大轉變):嗚嗚~你們都欺負我......人家最討厭了------我要跟你們切!切!切!((就此犬神淚奔而去

三(站.屁.躺)犬想:這神有毛病嗎???





(((以上是亂掰的無厘頭情節....

----------


## fwiflof

前方：額.....這閃光燈開太大啦......
左後：不要再閃了！我要睡覺....
右後：還好我閃的快！！

=========

這次的題目有點難啊....

----------


## 幻之靈

前方: 這樣子美不美~~ @3@(台語+很酥麻的大嬸音)

左後: (因看到閃光(美麗大嬸?)而倒地致死)

右後: 別過來~~~(大吼+閉上眼)    
(os:這是恐怖片的經典橋段 如果發覺鬼好像在你後面 就不要往後看)

ps:好像跟好幾個大大 做出一樣的 [閃光]耶! 這樣 不要緊吧....=w="

----------


## 斯冰菊

前方狗兄：俺啥都沒看到！俺啥都沒看到！(故做輕鬆，其實心裡受到極大衝擊！)

左後：被右後之狗以鈍器砸頭慘死！(因為是顱內出血，所以大體並無血水慎出。)

右後：嘿嘿嘿！成功啦！去他家拿骨頭去！快溜！

----------


## Silver．Tain

白臉狗：把拔啥時來接我啊.....我等的臉都白了......


左上：馬迷啥時送飯唉......我餓死了......


右上：一切都是妄想啦......

----------


## 咩咩miemie

狗狗：不要看我嘛~人家會害羞的

請樓主無視我吧！

----------


## Guin

躺著的狗:快逃...(無氣
前面的狗:拜託誰來救救我們,他又要拿傢伙了....嗚我的臉(硫酸
右邊的狗:不要急美白才做到一半...

----------


## 寒狼

躺著的狗快點看我--不要移開你可愛的視線嘛,這樣超級令狗難過的呦一
右邊的狗 (轉過身去嘔吐)
前面的狗 (臉色開始發白)不要再說了!我要吐了!


==============分隔線=============
靈感來自異動之刻

----------


## wingwolf

6月20日已過，*投稿結束* 

非常感謝大家的踴躍參與 
那麽接下來請到【投票】區 
爲自己喜歡的台詞投上一票吧^^

----------

